

Vote on Amash amendment to defund NSA domestic call data collection - sinak

The latest news is that a vote on the Amash amendment (#100), which would remove funding for the NSA&#x27;s collection of US phone records, is due to happen this afternoon.<p>This the first vote in Congress on the NSA&#x27;s surveillance programs.<p>As a result, every House representative will have to go on the record either voting for, against, or abstaining. The number of votes for the amendment (and abstaining) will set a strong precedent for future conversations.<p>You can watch the debate and the voting happen live here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.c-span.org&#x2F;Live-Video&#x2F;C-SPAN&#x2F;<p>And if you haven&#x27;t yet, now is a good time to call your representatives to tell them you want the amendment to pass. Calling takes just a couple of minutes: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;DefundTheNSA.com
======
jqgatsby
This vote is happening _today_ , wednesday July 24th, so if you believe that
this is an important issue, please upvote this thread so people will be aware
and actually make the calls. Congress is surprisingly responsive to such
calls, so there's a chance that we could actually have some impact.

